# Teleos and Reserve Cancellation - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (20/8/15)

Hey guys just a heads up and also an apology to our customers. We withdrew both our Teleos and Grand Reserve orders last week. We don't see the point of having multiple vendors stocking the same lines as it limits the choice of other lines available to the vaper which is what we are about. Only time we would look at doing something like that was if line was not managed well or if there was an over demand for it.

It is sad as we have worked on both lines for awhile now but flooding the market with a brand does it no good and we would rather see it do well. 

Anyway there are tons of international juices out there that need your attention 

We have a bunch of new juices arriving tom afternoon that are totally different. We like different .

We can't wait for to try them 

Hugo and Craig

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Philip (20/8/15)

Nice one more awesomeness awaits

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigAnt (20/8/15)

I cant wait for more international juice 

To be fair we were promised Teleos in April already  almost 4 months for stock to arrive.
Another vendor announced they would stock it this month and a week later we had delivery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mitch (20/8/15)

Well done guys. Logical decision. Ready and waiting for the drop

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape (20/8/15)

BigAnt said:


> I cant wait for more international juice
> 
> To be fair we were promised Teleos in April already  almost 4 months for stock to arrive.
> Another vendor announced they would stock it this month and a week later we had delivery.




The delay was due to certain issues. Distributor did not have full line at the time. So we would have ended up getting from two different distributors which would have made the landed cost higher which in turn would not have made it affordable. We eventually worked in a deal direct which we announced with the Remix range and would have brought it bulk stock at really good pricing. But anyway it's here. Good range

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (20/8/15)

smart. good one for the community to be exposed to more juice lines.

Gesendet von meinem SM-T530 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (21/8/15)

@Sir Vape i m a customer of yours as you know and after this i will be supporting even more. It does make sense , and let us have different stuff here without affecting other vendors, well done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JK! (21/8/15)

This is the problem i have with Vape stores in SA at the moment, you have 1/10 of what I want, the next another 10th and so on.
So now im forced to shop around to get my stuff.

Theres a massive gap in the market for a one stop shop store.
Just my opinion.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mitch (21/8/15)

@JK!, I hear you, my pocket hurts having to pay shipping to 12 different stores for 12 different things, but I'm sure you can understand that this is still a small industry, the amount of capital one would have to have to stock everything that we as consumers are looking for would be astronomical. This industry and it's changes and advancements move quicker then the I.T world.
Every time we turn around there is something new on the market. I'm not too sure how a vendor would be able to accurately predict what consumers would want and how much of it.

Anyway that's my 2 cents, I'm sure you've thought about this already.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BigGuy (21/8/15)

@JK! We are asked by so many of our customers to stock juices that other vendors carry and yes it would make sense to stock everything but to spread the love we have decided to rather not at this point, also to be honest there are some juices that we would prefer not to stock for various reasons. 

So yeah in a perfect world we would love to stock everything and its not really about the capital outlay to do this but more to spread the love that we have for vaping by being different.

At Sir vape we try to INNOVATE not IMITATE if that makes any sense, yes there are certain things that all vendors carry like gear but juices there are so many to choose from that this is where we try to be different. But in saying that who knows what might happen down the line hey Nudge nudge wink wink.

@Mitch is our bank roll lol.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mitch (21/8/15)

@BigGuy Hey dude, my boss/mentor taught me to trade on relationships. You guys have always gone above and beyond for me. My money like you guys what can I say

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mitch (21/8/15)

Order placed by the way, hehe 
Thank you guys again for the hard work and awesome stuff you're supplying us


----------



## BigGuy (21/8/15)

My pleasure @Mitch tell the MRs she must start saving for the WHITEOUT dude Christmas present or let me say early Christmas present lol


----------



## Mitch (21/8/15)

@BigGuy I've sat her down and explained to her that she's going to have to buy a tent and camp outside on the lawn, so she'll be first in line when your Cloudmaker stock arrives.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

